# My Handsome Man :) (pack prospect) Trinity Pack Goats



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Decided to keep a boy for myself this year  He was just to handsome to let go lol. He is just over 3 months old.







Shot of his mama too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is gorgeous


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

All beautiful goats!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. Not sure I will get to much use outta him as a pack goat but at least this time, I removed his horns, so he can live out with the girls once he is castrated. Bah, the dis budding this year was terrible. Our main disbudding iron crapped out so used a small calf iron. Used one in the past but this year, we did something wrong and didnt kill the horns. Everyone has to be redone again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

TDG-Farms said:


> Decided to keep a boy for myself this year  He was just to handsome to let go lol. He is just over 3 months old.
> View attachment 121841
> Shot of his mama too.
> View attachment 121840
> ...


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Duh, don't know how that happened, but anyway, gorgeous family! They must get their looks from their momma. Have fun with him. thanks for sharing.


----------

